# Imodium works faster RECTALLY?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Alcohol is said to work faster if you insert it rectally.If I do that with imodium will it work faster?My problem is that right now it takes up to 4 hours for imodium to have effect. So I am willing to try this option.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have never heard of this nor would I recommend anyone use it this way. Try taking it preventatively with meals. Also have you tried taking Calcium Carbonate supplements??? Please see "Linda's Calcium" thread at the top of this forum for more info.


----------



## SOSLifeguard (Aug 10, 2010)

Siea said:


> Alcohol is said to work faster if you insert it rectally.If I do that with imodium will it work faster?My problem is that right now it takes up to 4 hours for imodium to have effect. So I am willing to try this option.


DO NOT TAKE RECTALLY!!! If medication is given in a suppository fashion, the dosage is also changed accordingly! Pathways for which a drug takes is different from the rectum than it is from the stomach, and absorpsion is much faster and more potent from the derrier. Be careful!!!!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

SOSLifeguard said:


> DO NOT TAKE RECTALLY!!! If medication is given in a suppository fashion, the dosage is also changed accordingly! Pathways for which a drug takes is different from the rectum than it is from the stomach, and absorpsion is much faster and more potent from the derrier. Be careful!!!!


Thanks for the heads up. The dosage would indeed be hard to know but the faster absorbtion is the goal so that is only positive.I am not afraid of getting constipated as that has never happened to me even with eating imodium.Would be nice to know if anyone tried this and if it does work. I myself am a little interested in trying this as an experiment. I mean 1/4th tablet maybe would be ok?I am just a bit scared incase it has some other side effect taken rectally as opposed to taking it normally.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I am just a bit scared incase it has some other side effect taken rectally as opposed to taking it normally.


Well then dont't do it! Ask your Dr!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

It's an oral medication, not rectal....whole different ball game.You are setting yourself up for what could be a nasty outcome.PLEASE don't try this!!!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Just wondering if this wouldn't set you up for inflammation or something. Why in the world would you even think to put something unintended there? As if you don't have enough trouble already, you're asking for more?


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

I doubt the OP knows that a whole bunch of risks are happening. Or if s/he does. S/he just wants D to stop already. Doing anything even if risky to stop it.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Since everyone seems to feel so strongly against it I will not try it.I guess it could cause an inflation and make it even worse or something...Even thought I doubt it a littleBut someone must sometim have tested it. If that person would find this post and answer it would be great


----------

